# Mtren



## iamGroot (Dec 4, 2019)

Ive been hearing all the rage about mtren and decided order

No one has been able to tell me much about cycling it .

Give me advice 

Cycle plan
Weeks 1-3 mtren half mg a day
Weeks 1-16
Test e 500
Mast e 500

Might add bold cyp at 500mg around week 6

Whats your take 

33yo
5'11
196 pounds
15% bf

Previous cycles 
Test 500 mast 600 as 900 20 weeks
Test e 200 tren e40p  mast e 600 14 wks
Test e 500 deca 225mg 15 weeks


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## REHH (Dec 4, 2019)

That's fine, might want to go up to 1mg after 1st week


----------



## iamGroot (Dec 4, 2019)

Is it just a pre workout or can i actually cycle it ? I've read its half life is 4-6 hrs should i pin 2x a day?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## CCGrinder (Dec 4, 2019)

Cycling mtren? RIP liver and kidneys 

Sent from my ZTE Blade A462 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamGroot (Dec 4, 2019)

I've got 2 kidneys and liver can take a beating 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## CCGrinder (Dec 4, 2019)

Sent from my ZTE Blade A462 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamGroot (Dec 4, 2019)

CCGrinder said:


> Sent from my ZTE Blade A462 using Tapatalk


Dude you have 5 post I have 4 accounts with over 5k and arnold hates me and rehh does too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## CCGrinder (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm a Aussie everyone thinks we ride around on kangaroos all-day 

Sent from my ZTE Blade A462 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamGroot (Dec 4, 2019)

U guys have wildfires crocodiles sharks and funny accents 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## CCGrinder (Dec 4, 2019)

That we do and bugs spiders and mosquito's that constantly trying to bite you or invade your house hah never heard we have funny accent tho  dontknowwatyaonaboutmate 

Sent from my ZTE Blade A462 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pcushion (Dec 4, 2019)

iamGroot said:


> Ive been hearing all the rage about mtren and decided order
> 
> No one has been able to tell me much about cycling it .
> 
> ...



I would put the m tren on the last part of the cycle. It will work better once you have other hormones built up in your system.


----------



## CCGrinder (Dec 5, 2019)

Found this on reddit for you mate   
https://reddit.app.link/0azpwaUkb2  mtren experiences 

Sent from my ZTE Blade A462 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamGroot (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks c.c very informative. 
I've been blasting n cruising so i actually upped my test dose from 250 to 500 last week and started my masteron this week 
The mast is already making my loads bigger 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## CCGrinder (Dec 5, 2019)

Masteron makes everything better I find I need less AI and generally feel better even on 125mg a week added to my self trt doses of 250mg a week 

Sent from my ZTE Blade A462 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamGroot (Dec 9, 2019)

So I've pinned mtren 4x and on the 3rd day I absolutely over did it.  I had been sedentary for the past two months due to surgery then random cold and stomach flu. 
I strained my pecs and abs Saturday. Took a bunch of glutamine every few hours with ibuprofen . Thought I was good to go again today . Did light weight 35 pound chest n  biceps. I stopped with plenty of energy left but damn pecs are on fire again

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------

